

Occupy Gezi - bekirdag
http://occupygezipics.tumblr.com/
Photos from protest against Turkish Government to show, people have the right to protest.<p>http://fakfukfon.wordpress.com/2013/05/31/atencionatencioattentionattention/
======
cabbar
Photos from the protest against Turkish Government to show people have the
right to protest.

